# im done surf fishing



## The_Rook (Jan 11, 2008)

Ive had it. Last five trips out its non stop catfish. Ive tried everything! Today i couldn't even close my bail before i had one on each hook. Even set gulp swim baits on the bottom. With tge merky water hoping for a drum and you guessed it... catfish. I give up.


----------



## The_Rook (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh and last Sunday i was really board so i stayed and allowed them scumbags to eat a pould of shrimp and 20+ sand fleas. I caught oner 90 of them in two hours.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Where they Sail Cats? I don't mind getting into those if they are decent size. They aren't bad to eat at all. Those little was will drive you nuts!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man I went to the Natl Seashore with my daughter today to do some playing and snorkeling and the bull whiting were THICK in about waist deep water. Really wished I had brought some fishing gear.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Its tough to find the big catfish out there. If I get any in the 2lb range or higher, I'll keep them, hard heads or sail cats. Both are really excellent fish for eating!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Are you looking for washouts or just plopping down and putting lines up as soon as you hit the beach?? Ive put 16 pomps in the box the past 3 days..


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Set up at the long end of the scallops in the beach sand erosion. The water moves faster in the runoffs between the scallops. That will lead to more bait being washed out.

Pompano trout and to a point, Reds are more predatory feeders. Catfish are more scavengers looking in slack water.

Slack tides (around the high tide or low tide) mean more catfish, active tides, between low and high as water is moving means more predatory action.

If you are catching a lot of catfish, move 100 yards away to what looks like cloudier water that is moving faster.

Generally, if you are catching catfish you are in the wrong place.

Jim


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not gonna try to talk you out of it.... BUT.... I won't even break out my long rods again till like, October looking for reds and Pomps. Summer time is catfish/ ladyfish-pinfish.


----------

